#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  How would you go about this

## Astral Eye

I need some help. How would you go about creating a spell that caused people to not notice you. I'm not talking about invisibility. I don't want to be un-seen, just un-noticed.

Any ideas. So far all I've come up with is wrapping myself in the energies around me, but this hasn't worked.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I have a perfected system of Alchemic enchantment I use on basic objects. It could be done with a necklace or some small trinket if you like. 

I won't disclose any more information about my process, trade secret!  :Big Grin:  (It's my pride and joy in my magical studies)

And if I am to make such an object... Do you know your elemental alignment by any chance?

----------


## Astral Eye

> I have a perfected system of Alchemic enchantment I use on basic objects. It could be done with a necklace or some small trinket if you like. 
> 
> I won't disclose any more information about my process, trade secret!  (It's my pride and joy in my magical studies)
> 
> And if I am to make such an object... Do you know your elemental alignment by any chance?


Air, water, wood, lightning, all mixed up. I often just call it tempest.

----------

